# Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet



## bob_motorbike (Feb 2, 2018)

13th Annual Saturday, March 3, 2018, 9AM-1PM, at the United Methodist Church of Uniontown Hall, 13370 Cleveland Ave NW, Uniontown, Ohio.  Free Admission. $5/vendor space. Vendor setup 8AM. No early setup. For information contact Jason or Dan Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134(cell), Jack Burns at 330-571-3217(cell) or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798.


----------



## GoofyBike (Feb 9, 2018)

Always a good time. Lots of parts and bikes for sale. Snack bar on site, with everything from coffee and donuts to hotdogs and coke. Never know what you'll find. I'v seen everything from Twinflexs to Bowden Spacelanders. Lots of Whizzer peices and parts as well. I'll be there, wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## monark-man (Feb 25, 2018)

The weather looks good and I will be there.  always a good meet , looking for monarks.//////////////////// monark-man


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 1, 2018)

I'll be there with this Roadmaster, a couple of other bikes, and lots of ballooner parts.  Can't wait.


----------

